# The Steam Engine Model Car



## bfhgfv1212

The Steam Engine Model Car


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very nice. I like it.---Brian


----------



## Tin Falcon

So what is the point this is the same photos you posted in the for sale area. Another free add??
Maybe if there was some back srory, some info and photos  of how you built it and where the plans came from I would see things differently . This group is not only about building cool stuff it is about helping and teaching others to build cool stuff. please help others know how to build one of these. 
Tin


----------



## mrspoom

some wooden wheels, better body, & some apulstery would have been  nice; dosn't look like it does anything.


----------

